# Good Ringtone.......But not for your phone... :)



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

thought this was funny! Power to the people! :admin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnRJh9HgNRw


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

"This video is not available in your country due to copyright restrictions."


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea i seen on another site that canadians for some reason cant view the video, weird


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Hahahahahahahahhah


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Lol "they're canadian, know one cares what they think."


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

It's proof that Google(owners of youtube) censors the internet, especially after getting together with china.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL well yea, certain music videos as well are not available to USA but are to other countries


----------

